# Good Dip from Costco



## mudbug (Oct 11, 2004)

I got this most excellent stuff around Christmastime last year at Costco. It's back again now, probably in time for the upcoming holidays:

Roasted Portabella Mushroom Dip with Cabernet Wine

Find it in the cooler section where they sell the salsa and other dips.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 12, 2004)

That sounds great, mudbug.  What did you serve it with?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 12, 2004)

I put it out with the raw veggie platter, but it was so good that people dipped their crackers, fingers, etc. into it as well.  I'm tellin' ya, it's rilly rilly gooood!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder if they have it at a Sam's Club - I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2005)

Don't know, elfie.  Will check the manufacturer label on my next Costco visit. It's SeaGold or SeaPak or something like that.


----------

